# Friend looking for dog to adopt



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone!!! 

It's been a long time since I last posted. The girls and I are doing good! 

I have a friend/co-worker that is looking for a small dog. We went on petfinder and got a little overwhelmed. I told her I would ask my friends on SM for a little help. She is looking for a companion mainly for her 19 year old daughter. It's only them two in the house so no small children or other pets. She is open to male or female, small <15 lbs, <1 years old and in the NY/NJ area. 

If anybody knows of a dog please let me know. You can PM if you like.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mane, I just saw this on FB. He is three years old though.

Write a comment...


*American Maltese Association Rescue
*

2 hrs · 





Located in S. Plainfield, NJ: Hi!! My name is Perry, male, 6.5 lbs. Maltese. I was found on the streets and picked up by a kill shelter. The loving people at AMAR came to my rescue. I’m estimated to be 3 – 4 yrs. old, probably younger. The mats were pretty bad. I had to be trimmed down. I’m a very happy guy that loves running around outside, even in this heat! I follow my foster mom everywhere she goes. My foster mom calls me her happy shadow. I like to keep her very close, something’s too close. I’m just learning about toys. I’m not sure what to do with them, but when tossed I steal it from my foster brother. My foster mom tells me she’ll never understand why someone put me out on the streets, I’m one of the best foster’s she has had. I enjoy my foster brothers and sisters, but wouldn’t mind a home of my own. I do need a lap and prefer not to be in a house with too many other dogs. I’m not sure about cats, I have seen one here. I’m neutered and up to date on shots. Could you be my perfect forever loving home? American Maltese Association Rescue (http://www.americanmalteserescue.org/application.html)


Here's a link to FB page, not sure it will work for you, but if so, scroll down.

https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - I was going to send you the same link as Sylvia. I just had posted about him on FB. He's so cute and might be perfect. Suddenly AMAR is getting a lot of Maltese in our area.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Mane, I just saw this on FB. He is three years old though.
> 
> Write a comment...
> 
> ...


I was just going to post him t, just saw him this morning...


----------

